
A new email startup says Apple’s shaking it down for a cut of its subscriptions - uptown
https://www.protocol.com/hey-email-app-store-rejection
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23542937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23542937)

